# September 2017 POTM Voting



## snowbear (Oct 5, 2017)

A lot of wonderful photos, this month. The best of luck to everyone. 
Voting ends in seven days.

1. "The trail up misery ridge" by @TMorrow
The trail up Misery Ridge






2. "juvenile tree swallow 9_5" by @coastalconn
A couple from yesterday





3. "Mt. Washington Landscape" by @nerwin 
Mt. Washington Landscape





4. "Card Magic, #1" by @jeytee 
Card Magic (1st Attempt with Soft Box)





5. "1B4A9995.jpg" by @HavToNo
Double-crested cormorant taking off





6. "Spectacular Sunset, #3" by @gnagel
The Most Spectacular Sunset





7. "From above" by @PhotoriousMe
From above





8. "Selfies" by @Tuna
Selfies





9. "Boneyard, #11" by @gnagel
More from Vegas





10. "Dealing with travel boredom in hotel, #1" by @jcdeboever
Dealing with travel boredom in hotel





11. "Winter's Brink is at My Doorstep, #2", @JustJazzie 
Winter's brink is at my doorstep


----------



## nerwin (Oct 5, 2017)

Man I gotta get that picture of mine printed, it will look fantastic on my wall!! Heck it looks good in a forum post. lol

Good luck to everyone, wonderful pictures here.


----------



## smoke665 (Oct 5, 2017)

Such tough choice this time. I really wish there was a way to view all them at once like a full page of small prints. It's hard to scroll through when there are so many good choices and keep a clear head.


----------



## cosmicreality (Oct 7, 2017)

Gorgeous photos! Really enjoying these.


----------

